

Dead Madoff Executive Wrote Bad Code - kenrikm
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-03-11/dead-madoff-executive-wrote-bad-code-lawyer-tells-jury.html

======
wglb
Gratuitous title change. Original is _Dead Madoff Executive Blamed for
Deceptive Computer Code_

